# Looking for Info- Rail Lines in Cincinnati, circa mid 1970s/mid 1980s



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello all,

I just found a great website that details a whole boat load of information regarding some of the now defunct rail lines that occupy a large portion of the Cincinnati area. One of the things that intrigues me is the former L & N line that ran through Newport Kentucky down Saratoga Street over the Ohio River. The line has long been gone now, but ran over what is now called locally "The Purple People Bridge". 

I am wondering if anyone here has any photos or slides from the day of trains running on the L & N line over Cincinnati and in front of the riverfront over Mehring Way/Gest Street/ just off of the Queensgate yard. 

I have found some other shots on the internet but just wondered if anyone had some pics of the Cincinnati area around this time frame (Mid 1970s to the Mid 1980s) before the lines were removed.


----------

